# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  hej!!!!!

## drague

Nuk ma lejon edukata te shaj po ti e meriton o shtremse.

kush  e fshiu  temen per Eric Clapton :i terbuar: 

forum adoleshentesh.

ps.une nuk postoj qe ti lexoj vete....... o popull.

----------


## shigjeta

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...82&postcount=3

----------

